# QNAP TS-470



## crmaris (Nov 23, 2013)

QNAP recently released their new TS-x70 line, and in this review, we are going to take a look at the TS-470, a 4-bay NAS suitable for SMB (Small and Medium-sized Business) environments. QNAP even claims this server to be capable of offering higher than 400 MB/s read and write speeds.

*Show full review*


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 10, 2013)

Fort that price you can get a WD MyCloud EX4 with dual eth and dual PSU AND 4 * 2 TB WD RED disks........


----------



## crmaris (Dec 10, 2013)

if they decide to send it I would be really glad to compare it with QNAP's offering and see how it scores.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2013)

Seems a bit expensive. Doesn't appear to have true raid. So for $1000 I won't even consider it. Really the only selling point for me is the built in XBMC. Currently I have a ZBOX that runs XBMCBuntu and then a NAS that hosts the video files. Combining the two really is appealing.


----------



## JDG1980 (Dec 10, 2013)

Are there any off-the-shelf NASes that support the ZFS filesystem and have ECC RAM? At these kind of prices, I'd expect to see features like this, but I haven't found anything yet.


----------



## crmaris (Dec 10, 2013)

For ZFS you need a very strong CPU and lots of RAM so the price bar will be too high for a ready solution NAS and it surely won't adress home users, but strictly large business environments.


----------



## chodaboy19 (Dec 10, 2013)

Did you get a chance to test the SSD caching feature? 
How is the RAID container recovery ability? If you pull out a disk to simulate a failure, can it recover when provided with a new disk?
What version of SMB is it running?

Excellent review, thank you!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> Seems a bit expensive. Doesn't appear to have true raid. So for $1000 I won't even consider it. Really the only selling point for me is the built in XBMC. Currently I have a ZBOX that runs XBMCBuntu and then a NAS that hosts the video files. Combining the two really is appealing.


I completely agree.  For $1,000 without drives I could build a much better proper server.  The whole point of these types of NAS devices is that they are inexpensive, QNAP seems to have forgotten that with this.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I completely agree. For $1,000 without drives I could build a much better proper server. The whole point of these types of NAS devices is that they are inexpensive, QNAP seems to have forgotten that with this.



I do like the form factor though and the ability to hotswap drives without having to take apart a case. I wonder how many of these types of units get sold and who buys them?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 10, 2013)

SSD caching is pretty nice. I use it on my TS-470 Pro with a 256GB Micron C400


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 10, 2013)

too bad it's a celeron. those won''t do so well with plex+roku transcoding, however is better then an ARM based CPU. PLEX+ Roku should have been tested, as this config is extremely popular!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 11, 2013)

Should also mention, the processor is socketed. You can throw whatever 1155 you want in it, I have a Quad core in mine.


----------



## crmaris (Dec 11, 2013)

chodaboy19 said:


> Did you get a chance to test the SSD caching feature?
> How is the RAID container recovery ability? If you pull out a disk to simulate a failure, can it recover when provided with a new disk?
> What version of SMB is it running?
> 
> Excellent review, thank you!



Nope didn't check the SSD feature because I didn't have an available SSD at the time of the review.

The recovery works fine but it needs quite some time for the volume to be rebuilted. It depends also on the used RAID level. 

The version of the QTS was the newest (4.0.5) and is written on the test system specs page.


----------



## crmaris (Dec 11, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Should also mention, the processor is socketed. You can throw whatever 1155 you want in it, I have a Quad core in mine.



You must keep the TDP however low at least in the TS-470 because I don't think that its cooling will easily handle much stronger CPUs. Haven't checked the Pro model but it might have a better heatsink.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 11, 2013)

The TS-470 and Pro are the same internally. The stock chip is a 65 watt Celeron G550, That leaves the door open for the entire Core i3 Sandy range, I haven't tried to install an Ivy chip yet but I have a 3570K that I will try as soon as my 3770K arrives.


----------



## crmaris (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't think that during normal transfers even with multiple clients a stronger CPU would give noticeable higher performance. BUT if in the same time the NAS is doing other tasks as well then surely a stronger CPU would help significantly. 

I am really currious to see the temperatures of the 3570K in the TS-470 once you install it  You may need to install an additional cooler. Just for the heads up there is a vacant fan PWM header on the mainboard, given that the TS-470 and the Pro model use the same mainboard.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 11, 2013)

QNAP are quite restrictive to what CPU's work as they have very basic BIOSes in these things and presumably so does most if not all of their competitors. These things aren't meant to be user upgradable, foolishly enough. The memory slot location is proof enough of this.
QNAP makes pretty solid hardware, but the software is cobbled together of too many old bits. They're slowly trying to migrate to newer things, I've heard some models are now shipping with SMB 4.0...


----------



## jalyst (Dec 15, 2013)

crmaris said:


> You must keep the TDP however low at least in the TS-470 because I don't think that its cooling will easily handle much stronger CPUs. Haven't checked the Pro model but it might have a better heatsink.



I wish you reviewed the TS-470 Pro, that's the range I'm most interested in...



AthlonX2 said:


> Should also mention, the processor is socketed. You can throw whatever 1155 you want in it, I have a Quad core in mine.



Nice, I have an old Core i3-530 lying around (can't recall what socket it is), I wonder if it's usable.



AthlonX2 said:


> The TS-470 and Pro are the same internally.



Are you absolutely sure? Source for this?



> The stock chip is a 65 watt Celeron G550, That leaves the door open for the entire Core i3 Sandy range, I haven't tried to install an Ivy chip yet but I have a 3570K that I will try as soon as my 3770K arrives.



So you reckon even the newest Ivy range might be usable? Have you confirmed yet, man that'd be so sweet!



crmaris said:


> Just for the heads up there is a vacant fan PWM header on the mainboard, *given that the TS-470 and the Pro model use the same mainboard.*



Are you absolutely sure, exactly the same in every way? Source? Thank-you.



TheLostSwede said:


> QNAP are quite restrictive to what CPU's work as they have very basic BIOSes in these things and presumably so does most if not all of their competitors. These things aren't meant to be user upgradable, foolishly enough.



I really hope there's a healthy hacking community in this area ensuring that there's "unofficial support" of much better CPU's than the Celeron!
Getting quite excited now, it's sounding like the the non-Pro 470/670/870 are exactly the same in every way, & the only difference is the Celeron.
If that truly is the case, then I can buy a non-Pro version, save a sizable chunk of $, and then upgrade CPU/RAM etc. later!


----------



## crmaris (Dec 16, 2013)

"Just for the heads up there is a vacant fan PWM header on the mainboard, *given that the TS-470 and the Pro model use the same mainboard."
*
I am afraid I am not sure of this. I just make the assumption since AthlonX2 stated this. He has a Pro model so apparently he figured it out from my internal shots of the plain 470 model.


----------



## jalyst (Dec 16, 2013)

crmaris said:


> I am afraid I am not sure of this. I just make the assumption since AthlonX2 stated this. He has a Pro model so apparently he figured it out from my internal shots of the plain 470 model.



Okay, I hope AthlonX2 can answer that Qn to you then, & hopefully he/TheLostSwede can address the other points/Qns raised, thank-you!


----------



## jalyst (Jan 1, 2014)

*BUMP* @AthlonX2 @TheLostSwede @anyone

Thank-you.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice, I have an old Core i3-530 lying around (can't recall what socket it is), I wonder if it's usable.

No, the 530 is 1156.

Are you absolutely sure? Source for this?

Yes, with Qnap the pro and standard models have always used the same internals, they just add LCD screens and locking drive trays to pro models.

So you reckon even the newest Ivy range might be usable? Have you confirmed yet, man that'd be so sweet!

no haven't confirmed. Be smart about it though, the NAS is a SFF pc running Linux and such cant handle high TDP CPUs with the included cooling solution. I would say you might get lucky with a quad core ivy but i wouldn't try anything with HT.

I really hope there's a healthy hacking community in this area ensuring that there's "unofficial support" of much better CPU's than the Celeron!
Getting quite excited now, it's sounding like the the non-Pro 470/670/870 are exactly the same in every way, & the only difference is the Celeron.
If that truly is the case, then I can buy a non-Pro version, save a sizable chunk of $, and then upgrade CPU/RAM etc. later!

Please realize that this is obviously not supported by Qnap, in fact you can consider your warranty gone once you open the NAS. The Pro versions of the 470/670/870 also use the Celeron processor. I upgraded mine to a Pentium dual core with a slightly higher clock speed and more cache.


----------



## jalyst (Jan 1, 2014)

No, the 530 is 1156.

Ah that's right...

Yes, with Qnap the pro and standard models have always used the same internals, they just add LCD screens and locking drive trays to pro models.

Hmm, I actually like those little extra things, I wonder if folks are adding "after-market" touches like that to their cheaper "non-Pro" TS-x devices?
Is that *definitely* the only difference; LCD display & drive locking mechanisms?

no haven't confirmed. Be smart about it though, the NAS is a SFF pc running Linux and such cant handle high TDP CPUs with the included cooling solution. I would say you might get lucky with a quad core ivy but i wouldn't try anything with HT.

Oh yeah don't worry, I've quite a lot of experience in this area (thermodynamics, not so much with NAS's -appliance or otherwise), I won't go crazy.

Please realize that this is obviously not supported by Qnap, in fact you can consider your warranty gone once you open the NAS. The Pro versions of the 470/670/870 also use the Celeron processor. I upgraded mine to a Pentium dual core with a slightly higher clock speed and more cache.

Yes I realise, can you point to any great communities doing all sorts of after-market hw/sw hackz/modz/twks to these NAS appliances?
Eh, isn't the i3 CPU they're advertising for their Pro range using Core2+ based (codename nowadays escapes me) micro-architecture?
If so it can't be a "Celeron", unless they've changed their naming rules fundamentally in the last yr or 2, haven't been following closely for a while.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 1, 2014)

You are correct on the i3 in the pro models. i wasn't aware they were using those now.


----------



## jalyst (Jan 2, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> You are correct on the i3 in the pro models. i wasn't aware they were using those now.



Thanks, that addresses the last point/Qn, I don't suppose you can address the final 3 points/Qns that came before it?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 2, 2014)

The TS-470 and TS-470 Pro are using the same motherboard, have a look here for the TS-470 Pro board (silk screen reads TS-670 Pro) http://www.techbang.com/posts/15673-qnap-ts-470-pro-review-core-i3-version-super-nas
In fact, the TS-470 motherboard is exactly the same TS-670 Pro board as you can see from the silk screen on this picture http://imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/5/8/5873_08_qnap_ts_470_4_bay_smb_nas_review_full.jpg
QNAP had an earlier revision without eSATA though, but this was only shipped to Beta testers.
This guy upgraded his TS-670 Pro with a Core i7-3770T http://www.meintechblog.de/2013/10/pimp-my-qnap-ts-x70-i7-3770t-und-16gb-ram/
You might also want to check out this thread on the QNAP forums from about here http://forum.qnap.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=72757&sid=3a430593596bde7651a8ac8462acc780&start=150


----------



## jalyst (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks!

I'm most interested in the 870 (& the rack-mount equivalents), roomier than 470 hence more room to better manage thermal dissipation, + much more room for storage expansion longer-term.
Seems like there's all sorts of "hackery" going on in the QNAP community forum*, thought it wouldn't be allowed, but it's a non-official/community forum so I guess QNAP can distance itself.

*never heard of techbang & meintech, they seem like generic tech sites like tweaktown & not QNAP/NAS-centric


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 2, 2014)

There was a thread going for quite some time on how to put Synology's software on a QNAP NAS, although it only worked on some x86 based models.
And yes, there are plenty threads on how to upgrade your hardware, although not all models are upgradeable of course. 
It seems like they've done a better job with the BIOS on the x70-series than say the x59-series, as it was far more limited in terms of what type of CPU's you could stick into the board.
Note that the x70 models ship with a single SO-DIMM, so there's space to add more RAM, albeit not very easily due to the poor hardware design. I don't understand why they simply wouldn't put the memory slots on the reverse side of the board which would enable easy access by just taking the top of the case off.


----------



## jalyst (Jan 2, 2014)

TheLostSwede said:


> There was a thread going for quite some time on how to put Synology's software on a QNAP NAS, although it only worked on some x86 based models.



I've read it's better in many respects, but this isn't a outright "fact", right, I mean it sounds like QNAP's OS has been improving significantly lately!?



> And yes, there are plenty threads on how to upgrade your hardware, although not all models are upgradeable of course.



Thanks buddy, I'll definitely be souring the QNAP community forums soon...



> It seems like they've done a better job with the BIOS on the x70-series than say the x59-series, as it was far more limited in terms of what type of CPU's you could stick into the board.



One thing I'm still not clear on, is how the entire QNAP range works...
Is TS-x70 Pro literally the very greatest/latest hw they have, or is there some units in their "enterprise" range that use even more bleeding edge hw?



> Note that the x70 models ship with a single SO-DIMM, so there's space to add more RAM, albeit not very easily due to the poor hardware design.
> I don't understand why they simply wouldn't put the memory slots on the reverse side of the board which would enable easy access by just taking the top of the case off.



I guess this is one of the main areas where you start to see differentiation with their true "enterprise class" devices?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 30, 2014)

Confirmed. 3570K works without issue in the TS 470 Pro, seeing as the 470 uses the 670 Pro motherboard I don't foresee any issues for those users either.


----------



## chodaboy19 (Apr 27, 2014)

I just upgraded my TS-870 with an i5 3470S and 16GB 1.35v DDR3 and it works without issues. It is detected as a TS-870 Pro after the upgrades.


----------



## jalyst (Apr 27, 2014)

chodaboy19 said:


> I just upgraded my TS-870 with an i5 3470S and 16GB 1.35v DDR3 and it works without issues. It is detected as a TS-870 Pro after the upgrades.



I was going to get it, but I think I'm more interested in it's RU form-factor siblings, they're way more flexible in terms of expandability/upgrade-ability.
I don't care too much about HTPC/PVR abilities, I already have a dedicated HEPC/HTPC...
Of course, it's RU siblings are generally more pricey, so I'll have to find a great bargain/deal, or buy a 2nd-hand/refurbished unit.
See comparo of the most interesting units (to me) here....
http://www.qnap.com/en/compare.php?lang=en&sn=822&cp=1&pro=3425,3427,15960,3423,19631,19628


----------



## Tolek (Jul 19, 2014)

I Can confirm i7-3770K work perfectly (thx AthlonX2)
I used *Hynix 8GB 2Rx8 PC3-12800S-11-12-F3* ,* HMT41GS6MFR8C-PB*
http://forum.qnapclub.pl/temat/ts-x70-upgrade-to-ultimate-version-cpu-ram.5579/


----------



## jalyst (Jul 19, 2014)

Tolek said:


> I Can confirm i7-3770K work perfectly (thx AthlonX2)
> I used *Hynix 8GB 2Rx8 PC3-12800S-11-12-F3* ,* HMT41GS6MFR8C-PB*
> http://forum.qnapclub.pl/temat/ts-x70-upgrade-to-ultimate-version-cpu-ram.5579/



Thanks for the "heads-up" buddy!


----------



## jalyst (Jul 19, 2014)

Weird, I can't read that thread you linked to!!!


----------



## jalyst (Jul 19, 2014)

Stupid forum wants me to sign-up before I can read anything, how lame, it's made even more tricky by the fact that I can't read polish.


----------



## Tolek (Jul 19, 2014)

I think, should be the option to reg in English - the the easiest way is use google+ acc to log in - I did that in past.
But anyway if you have specific questions - shot.


----------



## jalyst (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks, but no specific Qns right now, maybe later I'll spend a bit longer to work out how to get into that forum...


----------

